# Amazon Prime streaming links & icons gone?



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

When you highlight a show in My Shows or from the search screen, the right side of the screen displays a thumbnail photo, rating/genre, description, and icons for the network and streaming services where you can find the show.

However, the Amazon Prime icon is now missing. If I click through to the next screen, there no longer is a link to the Amazon video under "Watch now" or "Related videos". Only Xfinity and Netflix are showing (I don't subscribe to any other services).

Oddly, when I highlight a show's folder in My Shows, the Amazon icon is displayed in the lower right.

I can go to video providers and stream Amazon videos with no problem, so I doubt it's my connection or a problem with my subscription.

Rebooting didn't fix the problem.

Before I try calling Tivo, is anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am seeing the same thing. Did a search for JAG of my Bolt (JAG is a currently available via Amazon Prime) and it did not show up at all.

Edit: Did some more testing. Went and changed my video providers to included the generic Amazon option (had previously just check Amazon Prime) and then did another search for JAG and this time is showed as available via Amazon Prime.

The only issue with doing this is you will also get shows/movies that you have to pay for from Amazon.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I have three 1Ps for Amazon shows that as of two days ago were in My Shows and showed the episodes I hadn't watched yet. Yesterday all three jumped to the top of My Shows but were now empty. Today all three are gone from My Shows.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> I have three 1Ps for Amazon shows that as of two days ago were in My Shows and showed the episodes I hadn't watched yet. Yesterday all three jumped to the top of My Shows but were now empty. Today all three are gone from My Shows.


And they're back this morning


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

I rented a movie from Amazon on my new Bolt Saturday. When I went to play it on my Roamio on Sunday I found there were no TV shows or movies in my Video Library. I remembered I had problems registering my Bolt on the Amazon website because doesn’t have the Bolt’s listed. So I deregistered the three TiVo’s registered with Amazon since it was unclear which TiVo was which. The Bolt showed it needed to be registered, although the Roamio did not and I could still play and rent videos but still could not see my video library.

I called Amazon, between the bad phone line and heavy accent communication was terrible but I finally convince her to deregister all the TiVos on my account, two Series 2s and one Series 3. However the Roamio could still play and rent videos but could not see my video library, but a new button showed up in my Amazon setting on the Roamio, Deregister, so I clicked it (that button wasn’t there earlier in the day)

I was able to register the Roamio by signing in on the TiVo and the support lady said I should also do the same on the Bolt because Amazon hasn’t updated the website to include the Bolt.


----------



## jmcmillan757 (Jan 1, 2009)

My Romio ... connected via WiFi.... is freezing on Amazon Prime Streaming playback after from 90 to 120 minutes. The Amazon/Netflix logos are missing from Find. I then have to do a restart and after that everything is fine and I can continue with the stream. This seems to be only an Amazon stream problem. 

And yes, I check my signal strength and there is no difference before or after. Not good.


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

Mine is hard wired (200Mbps) and I get shuddering with Amazon Prime, Xfinity streams fine and is my go to these days since they usually cost the same. To soon to tell with the Bolt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fredi said:


> Mine is hard wired (200Mbps) and I get shuddering with Amazon Prime, Xfinity streams fine ...


How are you "hard-wired" for 200 Mbps? (That figure makes me think you might be using Powerline.)

Also, XOD's video signal comes in same as any other cable TV signal, not over your network, so network issues shouldn't affect its quality. (Menu navigation is over IP.)


----------



## fredi (Apr 1, 2017)

Xfinity Blast Plus download speeds have increased from 150 Mbps to 200 Mbps.


----------



## CharleneC (Oct 17, 2007)

The problem seems to have resolved itself for my OP shows.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

The issue raised in the original post occurs regularly for me. Maybe every 60 days or so. It usually takes a day or so to clear itself up. It happened to me the past few days, too.

On a somewhat related note, even before this latest incident, I've had a lot of my streaming-only 1P's update (i.e. the date updates itself indicating something "changed") themselves recently. I wonder if TiVo has finally attempted to fix the issues with 1P? (_Catastrophe _S3 is still messed up for me though - it only shows 1 episode being available; yesterday it showed 2. And _Bosch _still doesn't show S3 as being available.)


----------

